
‘Super Mario Run’ Underperforming Due to Hefty Price Tag - atalreja
https://flipboard.com/@thenewsdesk/technology-shjum1jiz/%E2%80%98super-mario-run%E2%80%99-underperforming-due-to-hefty-price-tag/a-0WFbZ4VxRjqBv2W45VkmfQ%3Aa%3A43591897-4da90f36dd%2Fibtimes.com
======
dvdhnt
The article states that Pokémon GO was developed by Nintendo but it was
developed by Niantic.

Could it be that quality games starring classic and popular characters, at
least those not originating from mobile, are just too expensive to produce?

It seems that way due to what I perceive as high marketing and licensing fees,
an inflated profit expectation on the part of rights-holders, and perhaps even
a sense of nostalgia.

Personally I want these kinds of games to succeed but I'm also not paying $10
for one.

